# Any T-mobile owners here?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't mean the phone, of course. It's been hard to find pictures of T-mobile bikes online. Can anyone kindly share pictures of their pink steeds with us? Thanks.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

elviento said:


> I don't mean the phone, of course. It's been hard to find pictures of T-mobile bikes online. Can anyone kindly share pictures of their pink steeds with us? Thanks.


I have one. I'll take pics.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

need to learn to attach images. please disregard.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Well, here is mine.*

The snow in NJ/NY was pretty bad this weekend, so I just stayed inside and built this thing up. The 7800 wheels are on the flexy side so I went with the tried and true K's. Fortunately I had some Stella/Deda/XTR parts lying around (otherwise would have gone FSA) and kept the spending within budget. Still need to trim the cables add caps, add bottles, etc. Haven't had a chance to test ride yet, may need to get a higher rise stem...

Enjoy.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally learned the art of the digital camera. Here's a pic of my pink pig. It's still a project bike right now. The wheels are Alex (my winter comfort wheels) with the DA 7800 group. The frame starts conversations on just about every ride. It's an absolute rarity in my area. 1300 miles on it so far. Great ride.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Very nice...*

What are those bottle cages?


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

elviento said:


> What are those bottle cages?


Thanks. They're weyless carbon cages. They seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Always loved the T Mobile flame jersey. Just not confident enough in my manlyhood to wear it.








BTW, I have the Token cages (probably exactly the same). Work great, weigh squat. Want really light cages though? 5g https://www.m2racer.com/products.php?entry=products&id=18


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

*Flames*

Isnt the T-Mobile pink flame graphics the theme for the womens giant team? ever take a look at the womens T-Mobile bike it has the exact pink flame graphics on the frame. Looks cooler than the guys though.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Girls are always cooler.*

LOL 123



SirBenno said:


> Isnt the T-Mobile pink flame graphics the theme for the womens giant team? ever take a look at the womens T-Mobile bike it has the exact pink flame graphics on the frame. Looks cooler than the guys though.


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Mar 15, 2004)

The women's frame is now available. I ordered one today. I'll post pics when I get it built up. Yes, it is much more awesome than the men's frame. For the record, Giant refers to the frame with flames as the "T-mobile USA team frame" and the other one as the "T-mobile International team frame."


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*No spacers...*

Looks like no (or one) spacer(s) under the stem. Did you cut the steerer tube down before building this beauty up, or did it come that way? What is the measured drop, seat to bars?

Great looking bike, btw. Those Ks are a nice choice - wish I had them on my TCR2. The Shimano 540 set I've got get too "flexy" during sprints...

Have fun on that first test ride!



elviento said:


> The snow in NJ/NY was pretty bad this weekend, so I just stayed inside and built this thing up. The 7800 wheels are on the flexy side so I went with the tried and true K's. Fortunately I had some Stella/Deda/XTR parts lying around (otherwise would have gone FSA) and kept the spending within budget. Still need to trim the cables add caps, add bottles, etc. Haven't had a chance to test ride yet, may need to get a higher rise stem...
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Notgoodbutslow said:


> Thanks. They're weyless carbon cages. They seem to work pretty well.



Any idea what they weigh? I have some USE carbon cages, but I like the look of yours. I had some RavX carbon cages, but I broke it just putting the bottle cages in.


----------

